# Thoughts on these bumpers...



## wingz123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello all,

Are these too far gone? What would you advise for bringing them back? I assume they have gone this way as a result of not having ever been treated??

Thank you,

James

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have just started using Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plat care as a result of Jons recommendations on the forensic detailing channel. he sates its more of a restorer than dressing. I have used in on relatively good plastic and found it way better than any other dressing I have used. it leaves dry finish darkening the plastic and leaving a nice sheen. it would be my product of choice.
http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Consumer/Range/NanoMagicPlastCare.html


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Heat gun on al low setting is always worth a shot


----------



## wingz123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Frustrating as its the only thing that lets the car down! Plastic trim on the side is fine - just needs a light treatment to bring that up but really not sure what on earth had happened to the rear corner plastics and front bumper...!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow, I've never seem trim go white like this :O
+1 for the heat gun


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Solution Finish would do best I think as I have tried KC Magic Plasticare and while it’s good it did not cover a white Wax mark on my wife’s Fiesta black plastic by the exhaust......so don’t think it will work on bumpers that bad.


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

Hard to tell from photos, have you checked that it's not what is left of a paint finish?? Rather than just deteriorated plastic. The grey patch under the filler cap made me wonder


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

From the first pic it looks like maybe someone has applied an aerosol based product to the trim at some point in the past.

Either way....starting off at the quickest and cheapest end of the scale go and buy some nut oil from the supermarket. 
Then move up to the likes of the KochChemie product or Solution Finish as above.

cheers

Chris


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Solution finish is my go to for trim just make sure you give it a good scrub with APC first, never used it on trim that far gone though.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> I have just started using Koch Chemie Nano Magic Plat care as a result of Jons recommendations on the forensic detailing channel. he sates its more of a restorer than dressing. I have used in on relatively good plastic and found it way better than any other dressing I have used. it leaves dry finish darkening the plastic and leaving a nice sheen. it would be my product of choice.
> http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Consumer/Range/NanoMagicPlastCare.html


Witch retailer sells them Radish? looking at buying this but the link you posted doesn't have any prices.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

You can invest in expensive restorers which will do the trick but..

When I started doing my Daughters Saab, almost all of her trim looked like yours.

I did it with ValetPro "Black to the future". It's a creamy product that you apply, wait 10 mins for it to do it's stuff and buff off.
I now maintain it with my usual trim dressing which is CarPro PERL. and the trim is lovely satin black.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Witch retailer sells them Radish? looking at buying this but the link you posted doesn't have any prices.


Have sent a PM


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Witch retailer sells them Radish? looking at buying this but the link you posted doesn't have any prices.


Here you go: Google is your friend!

https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=+koch+chemie+nano+magic+plasticare&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Eidos71 (Jul 23, 2014)

The only rescue is Owatrol Polytrol. A brilliant product for faded plastics.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just found this you tube






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> Just found this you tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a really good product


----------

